# Cheap Dublin Dentist?



## L O L (9 Mar 2006)

I need to get a crown done and was wondering if anyone could recommend a cheap dentist in Dublin.  I know it's cheaper up north, but it also requires three days of work.  I would be grateful of any suggestions.


----------



## tradesman (9 Mar 2006)

*Re: Cheap Dublin Dentist??*

it takes 3/4 of an hour to drive to newery.

if you like i can give you a number for a dentist up there.

brother and girlfriend both used him and said he was grand


----------



## Square Mile (12 Mar 2006)

*Re: Cheap Dublin Dentist??*

Contradiction in terms

SM


----------



## gel (12 Mar 2006)

Have to agree with SM - the words cheap and dublin dentist don't look right together! For instance have you ever seen a price list in a dentist? I tried to change from mine but it was impossible to find out from the others what their charges were for the different treatments. One even told me that they are not obliged to display a price list as there different procedures are too complicated. i.e. the general public are too thick to understand. Sorry that this isn't much help but if you do come accross one let us all know.

Gel


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Mar 2006)

I was just about to say the same thing.

Cheap does not equal good value (which is really what you should look for, especially when dealing with a 'professional').

Do you have health insurance (VHI, BUPA or Vivas) that will cover the cost?

Have you taken into account the fact that whatever you spend may be tax deductible?


----------



## markowitzman (12 Mar 2006)

up north be careful cheap does not mean nhs standard which is sadly of very inferior quality.........


----------



## Art (13 Mar 2006)

Went to the O2 dental studio in Ballymena. Got a quote of EUR 15K for getting a bridge fitted.

Got a recommendation off a friend of a guy in Dun Laoghaire - Ed O'Flaherty. Same job cost me only 6k. Have the bridge now for nearly a year and am delighted with it. His number is 01-2842570.


----------



## polo1 (24 May 2006)

*Dun Laoghaire Dentist Clinic- Recommendations?*

Seen this Dentist and wanted to check to see if anyone has got work done there and if they are happy with the service. Have been quoted 2K for an implant which is not a bad quote?. There is one recommendation but wondering if any others used him. Thanks


----------



## earwig30 (24 May 2006)

I had a friend who attended a dentist based in the Temple Bar area and who specialised in crowns and veneers . He did a really good job, he even made 'flaws' in the veneers at the fromt so that the they would not have that dreaded 'stuck-on-tooth' appearence. He was very reasnobly priced too. Unfortunitely she is away right now, anybody else ever come accross this guy?


----------



## liteweight (26 May 2007)

markowitzman said:


> up north be careful cheap does not mean nhs standard which is sadly of very inferior quality.........



How can a patient tell if the crowns a dentist uses are of an inferior quality?


----------



## markowitzman (26 May 2007)

very easily
crappy opaque porcelain and big wide open margins on the crown which invariably discolour.


----------



## hopalong (26 May 2007)

*Re: Cheap Dublin Dentist??*



tradesman said:


> it takes 3/4 of an hour to drive to newery.
> 
> if you like i can give you a number for a dentist up there.
> 
> brother and girlfriend both used him and said he was grand


----------



## hopalong (26 May 2007)

can i have his/her number please.


----------



## TDON (26 May 2007)

Recently had two crowns fitted by a Dublin dentist that I have been attending for years. The cost of both came to €1200.00 and if I say so myself they look really good and I am more than happy with them. My sister was disgusted as her dentist, also in Dublin, charged her €850.00 for one crown. So now that you know the prices of this guy, if you want his name and number, just let me know.


----------



## liteweight (27 May 2007)

markowitzman said:


> very easily
> crappy opaque porcelain and big wide open margins on the crown which invariably discolour.



Thanks for that. I've been quoted 1k for a crown recently. Unfortunately my own dentist passed away. What do you honestly think of the prices quoted on this thread Markowitzman? I realise it's tough being a dentist on these threads but if it's any consolation it's tough being a landlord/lady, an accountant, and as for the abuse some of the solicitors take??  In my humble opinion, there are rip off merchants in all the professions both here and abroad, no matter what walk of life they're in. I don't believe in tarring everyone with the same brush!


----------



## markowitzman (27 May 2007)

I charge circa 650-750 for crown so I suppose I would be lower end of range.
Check with dentist if quote sounds cheap as to what lab they use.
Anecdotally I have heard that some nhs crowns are being made in baltic states and china and are of poor quality.


----------



## liteweight (28 May 2007)

markowitzman said:


> I charge circa 650-750 for crown so I suppose I would be lower end of range.
> Check with dentist if quote sounds cheap as to what lab they use.
> Anecdotally I have heard that some nhs crowns are being made in baltic states and china and are of poor quality.



Fair enough. I presume you make a decent profit on that. I've no objection to anyone making a profit but I believe 1k to be exthortionate!! ....especially as dentistry is a service which all of us need at one time or another and the prsi contribution is a joke.

TDON, the price for two crowns (1200) was good but I imagine any dentist will give a reduction if you're having two done at the same time.


----------



## foxylady (28 May 2007)

markowitzman said:


> I charge circa 650-750 for crown so I suppose I would be lower end of range.
> Check with dentist if quote sounds cheap as to what lab they use.
> Anecdotally I have heard that some nhs crowns are being made in baltic states and china and are of poor quality.


 
What do u charge for a single implant????


----------



## my2leftfeet (28 May 2007)

Where are you based markowitzman?


----------



## markowitzman (28 May 2007)

under no circumstances would I tell you that.
We are prohibited from advertising.
sorry


----------



## foxylady (28 May 2007)

can you not tell price ?


----------



## liteweight (28 May 2007)

markowitzman said:


> under no circumstances would I tell you that.
> We are prohibited from advertising.
> sorry



Perhaps if you were allowed to advertise people would find it easier to locate a reasonably priced dentist!


----------



## markowitzman (28 May 2007)

too right!


----------



## demoivre (29 May 2007)

foxylady said:


> can you not tell price ?



Seems odd that marko can't but Smiles can and is having a website not advertising your services.


----------



## markowitzman (29 May 2007)

them's are breaking the law.........but no will on consumer groups/gov behalf to deal with it. Moreover they are a corporate entity afaik which is illegal also tothe strict interpretation of the law.
Ridiculous really we cannot advertise and become a limited company, maybe then we could pay less tax, invest more in our business and market ourselves to compete on quality and price with our northern neighbours who are paying a fraction of the taxetc.
If I could incorporate I could lower prices!


----------



## Sammie (29 May 2007)

Hi,
does anyone know what the story is with getting dental insurance?  where can i avail of it? how soon after paying can I use it and what is the pay out limit etc....?

thanks


----------



## CCOVICH (29 May 2007)

Sammie said:


> Hi,
> does anyone know what the story is with getting dental insurance? where can i avail of it? how soon after paying can I use it and what is the pay out limit etc....?
> 
> thanks


 
Please ask the question in a separate thread.

The topic is where to find a 'good value' dentist in Dublin.

The restrctions around advertising etc. as well as better kept for a separate thread also.


----------

